# Removing Scratches from Instrument Cluster



## ThaLoveAbove (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey everyone. Being the smart guy I am I used a vaccum brush to try and brush off the dust on my gauge cluster and now it's scratched up on the plastic window (I have an '04 Jetta GLI). I found this stuff called Novus Plastic Polish and wanted to see if anyone tried it and had good results. The guy I talked to on the phone said it's good for acryllic plastics, but I'm not sure if that's what the window's made out of. Anyone tried the product? How did it turn out?
Here's a link to the product if you guys wanna check it out:
http://www.noscratch.com/novus/
And a picture:


----------



## ghostridermk317ozf1s (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Removing Scratches from Instrument Cluster (ThaLoveAbove)*

Yah, I've tried it, it works pretty good. I've also polished them with just a regular polish and a very soft cloth. Just be careful and do it in steps until you see the scratches go away. Also be careful near the edge of the cluster where the clear plastic meets the black plastic or else you'll get polish stuck in there.


----------



## schrei32 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Removing Scratches from Instrument Cluster (ThaLoveAbove)*

Why the hell do the clusters scratch so easily... my dealer replaced my first one because they didnt know how to remove scratches, i only used a microfiber cloth on it! swirl marks everywhere.
the one they replace it wiht, fingerprints everywhere, big vertical scratch on each side...
going in soon to get third and final cluster installed.. i hope!
i'm runnin up their tab!


----------



## JazBlu3660 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Removing Scratches from Instrument Cluster (ThaLoveAbove)*

I did the same thing, I was cleaning my dash with a microfiber cloth and it STILL scratched the cluster cover....


----------



## ThaLoveAbove (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Removing Scratches from Instrument Cluster (schrei32)*

How much would a new instrument cluster cost (In case I screw up polishing this one)? Also... are the new instrument cluster covers (since I have an '04) made out of the same plastic as the older models? I noticed Ghostrider has older model VW's... will I get the same results if I use the polish on a newer VW? Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## ghostridermk317ozf1s (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Removing Scratches from Instrument Cluster (ThaLoveAbove)*

I meant the new clusters, I used to be a detailer at VW, my older VW's didn't scratch like the new ones. I didn't use microfibre cloth either, I used really soft terry cloth. It can be a royal pain in the rear to get the scratches out.


----------



## schrei32 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Removing Scratches from Instrument Cluster (ghostridermk317ozf1s)*

i don thave the receipt but new clusters run about 4-500 a peice for the R32... good thing we're well under warranty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
still sucks they scratch so easy


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

Toothpaste.


----------



## ThaLoveAbove (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Removing Scratches from Instrument Cluster (schrei32)*

Schrei... I just got my GLI a couple months ago and only have 3k miles on it. You saying my instrument cluster's under warranty and I can get it replaced for free?


----------



## schrei32 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Removing Scratches from Instrument Cluster (ThaLoveAbove)*

i had mine replaced the first time cause i thought it got cracked... the cracks turned out to be the little lines below each of the two "clock and odometor" controls that come out of the cluster... i had scratched it up real bad and they replaced it...
the one they replaced it with they left finger prints and scratches all over... so i'm getting my 3rd on next week.. yay
i say go for it


----------



## ThaLoveAbove (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Removing Scratches from Instrument Cluster (schrei32)*

Did you straight out tell the dealer you scratched the cluster up yourself? I wanna know what to say when I call them up







.
Also... if I do decide to try this NOVUS stuff out, is there a chance I'll make my cluster look worse than it already does? Do you have to apply the stuff just right to make it look good or is it pretty easy to do? Thanks again for the help guys.


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Removing Scratches from Instrument Cluster (ThaLoveAbove)*

*Don't put anything abrasive on the cluster lens!*
The plastic will scratch very easily no matter what you put on it.
The #1 Novus might work, but the #2 is WAY to abrasive for it. I have the #1, but haven't tried it.
Hell, a microfiber cloth and eyeglass cleaner even leaves scratches.
Never clean it with a dry cloth of any kind...!!!









_Modified by gti dreamn at 6:57 AM 11-16-2004_


_Modified by gti dreamn at 6:58 AM 11-16-2004_


----------



## ThaLoveAbove (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Removing Scratches from Instrument Cluster (gti dreamn)*

Sorry to keep the thread going... just need a little more clarification. GTI_Dreamin... from what I've read you haven't actually TRIED novus am I right? Ghostrider... you say you detail cars and the Novus works? Is there a chance I'll screw up the cluster any more than it already is? I really need to know before I do something stupid







. Again... thanks for the help.


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Removing Scratches from Instrument Cluster (ThaLoveAbove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThaLoveAbove* »_...GTI_Dreamin... from what I've read you haven't actually TRIED novus am I right? Ghostrider... you say you detail cars and the Novus works? Is there a chance I'll screw up the cluster any more than it already is? I really need to know before I do something stupid







. Again... thanks for the help.


I have the #1 Novus. I use it on my 1/18 model cars, but I haven't used it on my cluster.
I have used the eyeglass cleaner. Even plain water should work. As long as you use a liquid (no dry cloth) it should minimize scratches. I think the cluster will scratch no matter what you use and how careful you are.
Personally, the #2 Novus will be way too much. I'll try the #1 this weekend.


----------



## RupertX (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Removing Scratches from Instrument Cluster (gti dreamn)*

ok...when i noticed i had scratches on MY cluster i went through the motions too. i tried extra fine compound (messy), plastic spray polish, and yes...even tooth paste. but what seemed to work the best(so far) is 3M swirl mark remover for dark colored cars. it doesnt last forever ....but it takes care of them for a while. stupid plastic windows. they could make it out of the same stuff they make glasses out of...what is that? lexan or something? whatever. haha good luck. i wanna try the stright up plastic polish too.


----------



## schrei32 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Removing Scratches from Instrument Cluster (RupertX)*

i use good ol CO2 in a bottle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZoSo914 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Removing Scratches from Instrument Cluster (schrei32)*

hell they could have made them outta pure diamond...i mean if they keep having to replace them...not only pay for the part but to pay someone to do it....







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ThaLoveAbove (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Removing Scratches from Instrument Cluster (ZoSo914)*

Is it covered under warranty? Or is it considered "wear and tear"?


----------



## BenjiJuanKenobi (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Removing Scratches from Instrument Cluster (ThaLoveAbove)*

I made the mistake of dusting my instrument cluster with a detailing brush. It left scratches! F*ck! I have had my Wolfie for just 2 months.








After doing some research, I discovered Meguiare's PlastX. It's made to remove scratches and oxidation from plastic headlight covers. I called Meguaires to ask if it would work for this application. They said it should work and suggested I use a foam applicator and remove with a microfiber clothe. I tried it. Now I have swirl marks in addition to the original scratches. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I am going to try Diamondite's Clear Plastic Enhancer next. I'll let you know about the results. If it doesn't work, I might have the cluster replaced.


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Removing Scratches from Instrument Cluster (ThaLoveAbove)*

That is one the things I really DISLIKE on my Mk5. 
If VW would have kept the cluster cover angled in the opposite way, as they were in Mk1, 2 and 3 (MK 4, these I don't know), where the plastic stays clean for no dust can settle on it. 
VW really went backwards here in this regard.








VW: Where were your common-sense engineers at that time?


----------

